
Consumerism: More is More - malloryerik
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2017/05/25/consumer-society-more-is-more/
======
samirillian
Huh, reminds me a bit of "the system of objects" by Baudrillard.

On a side note, my favorite formulation came from the sitcom Frazier: if less
is more, think about how much more more is!

